# Nebraska Dog and Hunt Club FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open 1st series triple:

Left longer retired @ 300 yds, right short retired @ 175 yds, and middle [email protected] 250 yds tight to short retired. Supposedly only 2 of the first 7 have done the test. Tough.


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> Open 1st series triple:
> 
> Left longer retired @ 300 yds, right short retired @ 175 yds, and middle [email protected] 250 yds tight to short retired. Supposedly only 2 of the first 7 have done the test. Tough.


Not what you want to hear sitting at a computer 3 floors underground on a beautiful Nebraska Fall day. Especially, when your dog ran in the first seven dogs. 

What I wish you would have wrote would have looked more like this, "First seven dogs smoked it, and then work went down hill from there. Since the seventh dog, not one dog has done the test."


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

25 back to the Open land blind. Sorry, no numbers. Land blind will start tomorrow.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Land blind running now. It's a doozy. 
Callbacks to the Open land blind:
1,2,4,7,8,10,13,16,17,22,23,25,29,30,36,37,38,40,42,43,44,45,46,50,52


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Jiggy said:


> Land blind running now. It's a doozy.
> Callbacks to the Open land blind:
> 1,2,4,7,8,10,13,16,17,22,23,25,29,30,36,37,38,40,42,43,44,45,46,50,52


Marci

Tell us more about the land blind


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Land blind was about 450 yards. Mostly downwind, slightly crosswind. Dogs tended to do well until the last 50 yards and then got real loose. Big mound on the right and grove of trees on the left about 375 yards into the blind. They were not close together (not a keyhole), but dogs wanted to bend around one or the other. Good blind, hard blind. 
Callbacks to the third:
1,2,4,13,16,22,23,30,36,37,38
40,42,43,44,45,50


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open Results:
1st-Willie/Rorem
2nd-Gus/Blythe
3rd-Roper/Rorem
4th-Scratch/Peterson

JAMS-DJ/Knutson, Prime/Howard

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Jiggy said:


> Land blind was about 450 yards. Mostly downwind, slightly crosswind. Dogs tended to do well until the last 50 yards and then got real loose. Big mound on the right and grove of trees on the left about 375 yards into the blind. They were not close together (not a keyhole), but dogs wanted to bend around one or the other. Good blind, hard blind.
> Callbacks to the third:
> 1,2,4,13,16,22,23,30,36,37,38
> 40,42,43,44,45,50


*450 yrds :shock: that has to be a record.*


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Slim, record for what? Distance?

We did a 600 yard crosswind land blind in Amarillo once. It was interesting.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Tim u did a 6oo?

Marcy, thanks 4 updates


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Ted says its Marci
I stand corrected
sorrrie


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know anything about the Open except that my dog was dropped after the water blind and that Scratch, Ron Pfister's dog got fourth. Boy is that great for them. First all age placement I think.
Hey Eddie he is older than me!
Way to go Bart, Ron & Scratch.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

You got it right the first time D. 

MarcY


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, I screwed up

Sorry, MarcY


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual results:
1st-Ruff/Blythe
2nd-Deets/Rorem
3rd-Hannah/Blythe
4th-Major/Hoggatt
RJ-Treble/Katusin
Js-13, 14, 18, 27


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> Open Results:
> 1st-Willie/Rorem
> 2nd-Gus/Blythe
> 3rd-Roper/Rorem
> ...


Congratulations Steve Blythe and Gus. When I've run Gus in training to train me he always drives like a fine tuned machine. So when if things don't go well its something I've screwed up.He's so nice.

I was able to see all 4 series of the open. Congrats to judges on great tests for some great dogs.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Just heard Dance Hall Gal (Kate) Placed 4th in the AM, She is current high point derby female with 42 points and least 4 derbies to go! Kate is an incredible young talent. Big congrats to James Roberts /Joe Obrien*.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Kate Wins derby !! An incredible weekend to Team Kate derby 1st, AM 4th and derby 3rd at MO river this weekend. Puts her at 47 derby points.*


----------



## Peggyvineyard (Oct 3, 2010)

wow Joe... just amazing....Peggy


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Very impressive.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Derby Results

1rst #15 "Kate" Joe O'Brien and James Roberts
2nd # 17 "Paris" Steve Blythe
3rd #12 "Ford" Steve Blythe
4th #4 "Shasta" Steve Blythe or Mike Lanning
RJam #9 "Bailey" Mark Lasnek
Jams #8 "Jenny" Steve Blythe and #3 "Turq" Kenny Trott

Congrats to all.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

What did I tell you Joe..... A Big Congrats to Joe, Kate and James.... Go Team Kate.....

Deb


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats on a great weekend Joe, James and Kate!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Team Kate!!

Aaron*


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

That is pretty dang cool Joe and James. So much for the Qualifying stake!

See you next week in El Reno where I see you are entered in the Derby and Am also.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tim West said:


> That is pretty dang cool Joe and James. So much for the Qualifying stake!
> 
> See you next week in El Reno where I see you are entered in the Derby and Am also.


She got a 2nd in the Q at Sooner last spring


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

It's not over yet, but this was a WHOPPER of a weekend. Thanks for all of the nice comments, and congratulations to all who placed this weekend.

Joe O'Brien


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice!!
Congrats


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Joe!

A big congrats to my buddy Mike Lanning on placing 4th with his girl "Shasta". A young little girl who has finished 3 of 4 derbies to date!


----------



## Handler Error (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats on the fourth Mike and I will be looking forward to you taking me to Missouri duck hunting this fall.
Sheriff, tell your wife thanks for picking me up a burger.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Handler Error said:


> Congrats on the fourth Mike and I will be looking forward to you taking me to Missouri duck hunting this fall.
> *Sheriff, tell your wife thanks for picking me up a burger.*


You mean to tell me he didn't fire up his grill and make those really hot spicy brats?


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Buzz said:


> You mean to tell me he didn't fire up his grill and make those really hot spicy brats?


Sorry guys...I didn't make it out to the trial so the grill stayed home


----------

